# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  OSOS AMOROSOS (UN JUEGAZO)

## ARENA

Aqui les va la explicación de un juego creado por nuestro compañero *Ignoto*, yo lo he probado 3 o 4 veces en fiestas de amigos y creanme saque un pez vivo de una carta, produje nieve de una servilleta etc. etc. y de lo unico que se acuerda la gente es de las risas que se pegarón con este juego.
Es un juego barato y facil y no sabran las reacciones que causa hasta que lo pruebes.

*OSOS AMOROSOS*

MATERIAL NECESARIO:

3 COLORING BOOK 
(http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1455)
3 NUMEROS GRANDES PARA PEGAR EN LAS PORTADAS DE LOS COLORING BOOKS (1,2 y 3)
3 MASCARAS IGUALES.( DE OSO )
3 PELUCAS IGUALES.( ENTRE MAS RIDICULAS MEJOR )

OPCIONAL:
1 BARITA MAGICA

EFECTO : El mago entrega 3 libros de colorear con un numero en la portada a 3 participantes pero solo una de ellas tiene un libro con todos los dibujos completamente coloreados, después de que los participantes se cambian de sitio el publico tiene que adivinar quien tiene el único libro coloreado ,El publico adivinara fácilmente en repetidas ocasiones ya que hay ciertos detalles que le revelan al publico la localización del libro coloreado, los cuales el mago ira tratando de ocultar a lo largo de la rutina. Al final el publico se sorprenderá al ver que en todo momento estaba equivocado ya que los 3 libros tienen todas sus paginas en blanco.

PREPARACION: Pega en la portada de cada uno de los libros de colorear un numero (1,2 y 3),puedes utilizar números autoadheribles o imprimirlos , recortarlos y pegarlos con una barra adhesiva lo único importante es que deben de verse perfectamente.

Se invita a participar a 3 personas del publico de preferencia que sean adultos, se recomienda que 2 de las personas tengan algo en común y la otra sea totalmente diferente (Ejemplo : 2 hombres robustos y 1 chica o 2 chicas y 1 hombre calvo etc.) 

Como ejemplo de la explicación utilizaremos a 2 hombres robustos (A y B) y a 1 chica

Paso 1: Se enseña el libro 1 mostrando las paginas con los dibujos sin colorear y se le entrega a uno de los hombres (A), Se enseña el libro 2 mostrando las paginas con los dibujos coloreados y se le entrega a la chica ( la persona “diferente”)y se enseña el libro 3 mostrando las paginas con los dibujos sin colorear y se le entrega al otro hombre.(B) 

Paso 2: Se le pide al publico que no pierda de vista el libro coloreado (como un trilero que pide al publico que siga la carta o ficha diferente) y a los participantes que se cambien de sitio. Se le pregunta al publico donde esta el libro coloreado y este adivinara (Tiene que adivinar). El mago finge darse cuenta de su error al ver que el publico adivina cual es el libro diferente por que el numero esta a la vista y pide a los participantes que giren el libro para que no se vea el numero y vuelvan a cambiar sus sitios.

Paso 3: El mago vuelve a pedir al publico que diga donde esta el libro coloreado y el publico vuelve a adivinar (Tiene que adivinar),El mago finge volver a darse cuenta de su error ya que el publico sabe donde esta el libro coloreado por que ven la cara de quien lo tiene .Le pide a los participantes que se pongan la mascara de oso y que cambien de sitio.

Paso 4:El mago vuelve a preguntar al publico donde esta el libro coloreado y este vuelve a adivinar el mago se da cuenta de que la gente adivina la posición del libro diferente por el peinado del portador y les pide a los participantes que se pongan la peluca y que cambien de sitio.

Paso 5: El mago vuelve a pedir al publico que diga donde esta el libro coloreado y sin importar lo que conteste el publico el mago dará un toque a los libros con su varita mágica y enseñara los 3 libros ,1 a 1, mostrando que todas las paginas están en blanco.

Esta es la versión original la cual puede ser cambiada y/o aumentada con cualquier mascara,gorros o sombreros en lugar de pelucas y con el uso de disfrazes argumentando que la gente adivina donde esta el libro coloreado por la ropa de los participantes.

Y como favor personal, es un juego muy divertido asi que diviertanse,ponganle musica para que los participantes cambien su sitio etc y siempre mencionen a su creador *IGNOTO*

----------


## MJJMarkos

Es un juego muy escénico. Normalmente dan mucho juego para hacerlos largos. Recordad el Siete Novias para Siete Hermanos de Juan, en el que se produce una transposición de 7 cartas por otras 7.

En general la construcción es buena, se podría sacarle más partido a lo del "trilero". Imaginaos al mago correteando para intentar "despistar" al público moviendo a los fortachones...

Tremendo!

Por supuesto, ni de coña habría que cambiar los elementos de máscaras y pelucas... no lo hacen infatil, lo hacen absurdísimo, pero sirve perfectamente para recalcar la situación inicial una y otra vez. El climax final sí que es inesperado y por supuesto, se le saca partido a los coloring books. Ya no es el típico mira un libro, pas pase mágico y ahora tiene colores.

Eso sí, quizás se podría cambiar el elemento del libro por otros muchos utensilios que cambien (puntos de color, bolas, anillos, cajas con algo dentro, etc...).

Como idea me parece muy buena, casi me atrevería a decir que es una forma distinta de presentar un trilero, el coloring book y crear una situación muy cómica (como siempre, hay que tener mucho tacto). También puede servir muy bien para magos "inútiles". Es decir, para esos que desempeñan un rol del tipo "no me sale nada bien" y en realidad les sale todo.

Es muy bueno. Eso sí, siempre hay que estudiar con estos juegos tan largo, como hacer que muchos no desconecten con las bromas. Aunque creo que el hecho de cada dos por tres abrir los libros para que vean que han acertado les recuerda bien la situación inicial.

Me mola...

----------


## Gandalf

Bueno, a riesgo de meter la pata por hablar de un tema en el que soy un auténtico ignorante (menos guasas que os veo...   :Lol:  ) voy a comentar el juego que Arena nos propone.

La escena permite alargar los juegos mucho más que otras ramas, es algo parecido al mentalismo donde los efectos son laaaaaargos y hasta tediosos. Esta rutina tiene eso, es muy larga, con lo que en mi opinión necesita de mucho "relleno".

Las máscaras y la peluca están más que justificadas, serán la base que nos ayude a hacer cómodo y ameno el juego. Se impone gran cantidad de bromas al respecto "A ti no te hace falta careta", "Tu con una goma ya tienes disfraz", "Lo de la peluca contigo está más que justificado... (a un calvo)". Odio hacer este tipo de comentario pues soy bastante crítico con los magos que se burlan del espectador en este grado, pero el juego lo tiene "a huevo". En mi opinión esto será lo que ayude por lo largo que es. Por cierto, para los que lo habeis probado ¿10,12 minutos? ¿Cuanto? 

Me parece genial sacarle provecho a el COLORING BOOK.  Creo que es una gran idea. Es una de trileros para todos, y no es el típico "donde está la bolita :Confused: ". Como  Ignoto hace magia para niños, el COLORING BOOK viene que ni pintao (nunca mejor dicho).

¿El COLORING BOOK  no permite mostrar los dibujos sin los colores? ¿No se os ocurre algún efecto al respecto? No se... 

Importante, que el mago siempre esté por detrás de los ayudantes. Es muy típico ver a magos que terminan tapando la visión cuando tienen que hacer algo con un espectador (ponerle la peluca, por ejem.). El mago siempre por detrás, que los libros nunca se tapen.

Ni lo he valorado pero otra posibilidad sería que uno de los objetos con los que "vistamos" a los ayudantes sea mágico, y que según cambiamos este objeto los dibujos vuelen de un bloc a otro...  :roll:  Como he dicho ni lo he valorado pero se me ha venido así como un derrepenente mismamente. Lo cierto es que entonces cambia lo del efecto trilero, pero ahí hay otro a desarrollar. Esto se me ha ocurrido por aquello de no tener que usar la varita, que es lo único que no veo bien del juego. Me explico.

Si el mago dice que "vistiendo" a los espectadores hará que la gente no sepa cual es el libro bueno ¿para que usar la varita? 

Bueno, no se me ocurren más comentarios, hoy esto con algo de malestar y no se si lo escrito tiene sentido o no, pero lo que he leido me ha gustado mucho, Ignoto, enhorabuena por tu gran imaginación. Da gusto estar aquí con vosotros.

----------


## Mago Aranda

La verdad es que la idea esta bien.
de hay se pueden sacar muchas variantes para el mismo juego.

 tiene toda la pinta del trilero de cartas gigantes.donde esta la dama

  pues aqui tambien se podria realizar el que el coloring de color .apareciera cada vez en un espectador diferente enseñando que los otros no llevan el color , tambien se podria aumentar el climax del juego de la siguiente manera, el publico nunca acierta quien lleva el de color .luego el mago elimina a uno de los espectadores .quedan dos 
ahora el mago dice que el publico tiene el 50% de acertar ..pero aun asi no acierta.. y cuando queda uno pues es una situacion comica ya que el espectador que queda tiene el de color .pero ahora como final se dice a los espectadores que ahora no pueden fallar .bien a ver quien tiene el coloring book de color y diran que el ..pues no señores los dibujos no 
tienen color y lo demuestra.y como yo digo para no tener color es mejor no tener nada y enseña el libro en blanco es una idea

----------


## ignoto

La rutina está basada en una idea original del mago inglés Candi Fisher (o algo así) llamada Kids Monte.
Yo no disponía de la rutina y los únicos datos que pude obtener es que era un trilero en el que se utilizaban tres niños con libros de colorear y, posiblemente, caretas.
La idea me gustó y como no encontré el desarrollo del juego me puse a montarmelo.
De una diarrea mental salió este cruce entre trucha y pato.
Lo he probado en salón y en escena, en teatrillos y comuniones, con niños y con adultos.
Hasta la fecha ni a mi ni a ninguno de los que lo han hecho (todo el mundo es libre de usarlo, cambiarlo y disfrutarlo como quiera) en público ha dejado de recibir las carcajadas mas estentóreas.
Por lo menos he dejado de "pintar" el libro de colorear con los colores que desaparecen o con un dedo o con la varita mágica o con...

Un apunte, la elección de las caretas adecuadas puede hacer que gane mucho el juego.

Últimamente, debido a un pequeño problema unas horas antes de una comunión, tuve que sustituir las pelucas por fregonas de un todo a 100.
El efecto fué el mismo.

La varita...
Bueno, la varita viene dada por la charla. Yo represento un personaje muy poco original.
Soy un mago que intenta hacer su número y al que todo le sale mal porque detrás, cuando no estoy mirando, hay una bruja (mi esposa, con su gorro retorcido y una varita hecha con una rama mas retorcida aún) que no deja de lanzarme hechizos para gozo y diversión de los peques.
La única solución que me queda es producir una varita y hechizar a mi vez los libros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Muchas veces nos hemos preguntado (y discutido) sobre qué es magia.

Pues bien: MAGIA es leer este tema y descojonarse sólo imaginando al gran IGNOTO haciendo el numerito con su 'Santa' jorobando por doquier.

Soy indigno de representar este número pero, como seguro que se presentará la ocasión, no sólo mencionaré a Ignoto como gran creador, sino que no lo haré hasta haber ensayado y perfeccionado una versión que esté a la altura.

----------


## ARENA

Puedes explicar mejor lo de las caretas ? Cuales serian las ideales ?


P.D. Alguien me podria explicar como se pone una imagen en el foro.

----------


## ignoto

Las únicas fotos de que dispongo de las caretas que utilizo están en la dama.
 :Wink:

----------


## ARENA

> Un apunte, la elección de las caretas adecuadas puede hacer que gane mucho el juego.


Me referia que si podias hablarnos mas de las caretas ,cuales son las adecuadas ?

----------


## Gandalf

En mi anterior mensaje había incluido un comentario a cerca de las caretas. Me parecía que daba muchísimo más juego que cada careta fuese distinta y que diésemos las caretas de forma que permitiesen mucho más humor en forma de bromas y demás.

Pero recapacité pensando que estas y las pelucas se usaban para "igualar" a los espectadores de forma que los hiciese "difíciles" de reconocer al resto de espectadores. Si las caretas fuesen distintas esto no tendría el mismo sentido, y por ello terminé borrando esa parte.

Lo cierto es que sigo pensando eso. Las caretas, si son distintas, darán muchísimo más juego. Podemos seguir dándolas el mismo sentido, ocultar la identidad de los ayudantes. Todo es claramente en broma , así que eso seguirá teniendo sentido. Incluso se las podrán intercambiar en medio del juego. Todo esto lo alarga pero quizás no mucho. Caretas de cerdo, oso, pollo, vaca... no me negareis que se os ocurren 100 bromas. Dar a elegir cual prefieren y luego hacer comentarios al respecto, ofrecer según la personalidad de cada uno... no se, pienso que da mucho más juego.

----------


## ignoto

Luego comentaré con mas calma lo de las caretas porque tiene su explicación.
Y también lo de que sea mas largo o mas corto y las bromas.

Solamente decir que existe una versión para hacérselo a magos.

Como ya sabréis, los magos conocen el secreto del libro. Así que es preciso hacer que lo olviden.
*
Paso a añadir al principio ante un nutrido público de magos.*

*Se coge una alpargata, se la hace oscilar de lado a lado indicndo "El 99% de los presentes puede dedicarse a sus asuntos por unos minutos pero los magos que miren fijamente aquí (se señala la alpargata)".

Cuando se paran las risas, se dan las "órdenes".

- "Vuestra voluntad es mi voluntad... o algo así. A partir de este momento, ya no tenéis ni idea de como funciona el libro de colorear ninguno de los dos."

Se deja la alpargata de lado y se procede como lo describió ARENA*.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Ignoto 

Me parece un juegazo para salón. Este es un claro ejemplo de como con cosas simples se puede producir un gran impacto. ¡Gracias por compartirlo!

Nota mental a mi mismo: Pedir más libros para colorear para la tienda y tal vez unas cuantas máscaras de osos :P

----------


## ignoto

Acerca de las máscaras.

La importancia está en la elección de la adecuada dependiendo del efecto que se desea obtener.
En mi caso, me decanté por unas que encontró mi mujer en una tienda de disfraces. Son de peluche (si, como los animalitos), cubren solamente media cara y tienen forma de cara de oso. Son muy simpáticas y resultan amigables para los mas pequeños (pueden reaccionar de forma adversa ante una máscara. Ojo con esto) y muy graciosas para los adultos.
Resaltaré que tienen que ser fáciles de poner y quitar, cómodas y lavables (o muy baratas, para ir sustituyéndolas).

No es preciso que sean de osos. Si es importante que no sean terroríficas, si se trata de magia para niños.

Lo de que sean diferentes es correcto para los adultos aunque quizás le dé una pizca de absurdismo que puede que no le haga falta. Allá cada cual con su forma de representarlo.
Yo lo utilizo casi siempre con niños delante por lo que me veo obligado a pensar como ellos. O sea, que no cambio las máscaras para no liarlos.

En cuanto a la duración... va por edades.
Los adultos soportan bastante bien el incluir uno y hasta dos pasos mas. Se podrían poner unas capas, bigotes postizos, etc...
Los niños de 2 a 6 años... les queda un poco largo y es conveniente quitar la parte de los números. A cambio se debe procurar que las diferencias físicas entre los adultos sean mas acusadas.
Para el resto de edades (en los niños) está bien como está para mi gusto.

Las bromas son fáciles en una situación como la que produce este juego. Es difícil que alguien que haya aceptado salir voluntario se ofenda por una "gracia" de guante blanco pero en la clase de situaciones que se generan durante el juego se pueden admitir bromas mas pesadas sin ofender.

Ahora lo que estaría bien es que alguno de los que también hacen este juego nos contara su versión. 
¡ARENA!
¡Cuéntanos tu experiencia!

----------


## ARENA

No quería contar mi versión por respeto a la versión original pero ahí va yo le llamo Conejos Pendejos:

Yo empiezo mostrando los coloring books y se los doy a los participantes, viéndose los números, entonces le explico al publico que tienen que seguir el libro coloreado, pongo música y les pido a los participantes que cambien de lugar hasta que pare la música, después de un ratito se para la música y le pido al publico que me diga donde esta el libro coloreado. Me quedo mirando a los participantes como tratando de encontrar la causa por la que descubrieron la localización del libro diferente y les digo " claro por los números" entonces les pido que giren el libro, vuelve a empezar la música y les pido que vuelvan a moverse.

Lo siguiente son las mascaras, las mías son de conejo (Las escogí por aquello de que el conejo se asocia al mago) son de corcho y también de una tienda de disfraces (.60 céntimos)

Después de las mascaras finjo que el publico ha descubierto la localización del libro por la ropa de los participantes entonces les doy un disfraz de Mexicano (Pantalones y Poncho 15 €) para que se lo pongan, ya el hecho de ponerse unos pantalones que algunos les queda pequeño, a otros se les caen etc. la gente se parte de risa.

Y por ultimo finjo que descubrieron el libro por el peinado y les entrego un sombrerote de Mexicano de colores y les pido que vuelvan a cambiar sus sitios pero esta vez la música que pongo es de mariachis y yo con acento Mexicano hago como si fuera un vaquero y les grito “ muevanse conejos pendejos”se para la música y le pregunto por ultima vez a la gente donde esta el libro y sin importar lo que contesten les digo que es imposible saberlo porque con tanto jaleo se borraron todos los dibujos.

No he tomado el tiempo de lo que dura pero creanme que da igual la gente lo aguanta perfectamente porque no para de reírse.

Yo también al principio me planteaba “Eso no es magico” “Ya mucha gente conoce el coloring book “ etc. Pero no importa la gracia de este juego esta en el desarrollo no en el final.

Y cambie la versión porque al ser mexicano me pareció que iba más conmigo.

La semana que viene coloco unas fotos.

----------


## Gandalf

Tiene que ser muy divertida, Arena.

 :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> esta vez la música que pongo es de mariachis y yo con acento Mexicano hago como si fuera un vaquero y les grito “ muevanse conejos pendejos”se para la música y le pregunto por ultima vez a la gente donde esta el libro


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Aclaración MUY NECESARIA: Ciertamente los conejos se asocian a la magia, pero no debemos olvidar la otra acepción vulgar que, al menos en España, tiene la palabra 'conejo'...   :Oops:  

Por otro lado, y no menos importante (de hecho es MÁS importante) "pendejo", en su primera acepción de la RAE, significa 'Pelo que nace en el pubis y en las ingles.' (Aunque creo que valía también para los pelos del, debo decirlo, ano).

Por mis venas no sólo corre sangre Irlandesa, sino que también tengo sangre mexicana (de Tepic, concretamente). Por ello, y dado que conozco bien la tierra de chilangos, la connotación subyacente de la frase de Arena ('Muévanse conejos pendejos') puede resultar inocente para un español (lo asociamos a la acepción coloquial de: pendón, persona de vida irregular y desordenada), pero para un mexicano y muchos sudamericanos tiene muuuuuuuuuuuucha mas miga humorística dentro.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Genial, compadre Arena.

----------


## ARENA

Alguien me dijo que para que el publico español lo entendiera dijera "Conejos Cabrones"  frase muy caracterizada de los Mexicanos pero no se si pueda sonar un poco fuerte , pero bueno no es importante se puede decir simplemente "Andenle , andenle conejos".

Otra cosa que se me acaba de ocurrir es que el disfraz lleve algo grande para los pies ( Zapatos de payaso, aletas de submarinista etc. ) se imaginan la risa de los niños viendo a sus profesores dando tumbos con los zapatotes al cambiarse de lugar.


Tambien se me ocurrio la versión calenturienta aunque requiere de mas presupuesto:

Se contratan 3 chicas striper y se les viste con 3 bikinis de diferente color y se realiza el juego a la inversa , en lugar de ponerles cosas se le van quitando partes del bikini.  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Categoricamente: 

'conejos Cabrones' es impropio. NO!

Chicas Striper: SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. Necesitas público para las primeras pruebas. Apúntame en primera fila!!!!!!!! (¿También les vas a decir 'muévanse conejitos pendenjos'?!?!?!?!)   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh! 
Esa versión es mejor que la mia.
Ella ¿No tendrás unas amigas por ahí? Es que necesito ensayar un juego que acabo de aprender. Yo pongo las caretas y la habitación de hotel.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

FUSSSHHH FUSSHHH ¡Quita Bisho!

----------


## Gandalf

Pobre Ella
 :Lol:  
Cada vez que surge las palabras "trio", "conejo", "sexo", "chicas", etc... surge su nombre cual pendón de ejercito en el horizonte (joer que bien me ha quedao esto).

¿Que pensará Ella de todo esto? ¡Ah! ¿Que le mola?  :shock:

----------


## magic-xevi

A mi opinión el juego en sí me parece muy chulo y con muchas posibilidades, Ignoto, si pudieras decirme en que parte de la dama has colgado las fotos del truco me harias un gran favor.
Si Ignoto no me cobra los derechos de autor lo integraré alguna que otra vez
(cuando sepa que la gente del publico es ese tipo de gente que se cree "lista")

Gandalf, tienes toda la razón, hay más mujeres en este foro!
Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Las fotos no las colgué yo, sino Kiko del Show.
Están en la reseña de lo de Almussafes 2006.

Todo el mundo es libre de utilizar este juego, modificarlo a su gusto, denigrarlo...

----------


## magic-xevi

Ok, Ignoto, estoy buscando  la reseña de lo de almussafes 2006 pero no lo encuentro, serñias tan amable de escribirle la dirección, por favor?
Saludos

----------


## gusja

Lo primero es dar la enhorabuena a Ignoto por este juego, parece muy muy muy bueno.

Lo que quería preguntar (perdonad mi ignorancia en magia de escenario e infantil) es si resulta complicado manejar el coloring book, o si hay algún otro artilugio/artefacto/elemento/cosa similar y que no requiera manipulación, porque la idea me ha dejado totalmente emocionado.

Un saludo.
Gusja

----------


## ARENA

> si pudieras decirme en que parte de la dama has colgado las fotos del truco me harias un gran favor.


Como no puedo poner el Link busca en dicho foro la palabra "Almuerzo" cuando aparezcan los resultados veras en la sección "Información" un tema llamado "Almussafes 06" (El 3ero)publicado por jujo, ahi estan las fotos.




> Lo que quería preguntar es si resulta complicado manejar el coloring book


Es tan facil como hojear un libro, no requiere ninguna manipulación.

----------


## ARENA

Aqui estan unas fotos del juego que hice este fin de semana en una cena con los compañeros de trabajo.( Quien creen que tiene el libro diferente ?)

----------


## ignoto

La verdad es que esto es todo terreno. A quien se lo hagas y cuando se lo hagas es una risa.
Lo único que le falta para ser perfecto es que alguien convenza a Greca para que lo presente en la cripta a media sesión.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Leñe Arena! Me apuesto un FP a que fue un exitazo. ¡vaya pintas!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## sertxos83

me ha gustado bastante la rutina y la voy a hacer en el cumpleaños de un colega, me esperare a que esten un poco contentillos en el botellon y les hare el juego el del libro coloreado sera el del cumple, aunque el efecto no sea sorprendente para una persona adulta creoq ue en una noche de fiesta puede ser un puntazo xdd


saludos

----------


## Noelia

El sábado pasado por fin estrené una versión de los osos amorosos que tenía fabricada desde el verano pasado (2007) en versión pirata. Sólo me faltaban los tres libros, que no tenía muy claro cómo fabricarlos (me parecía un tostón ir hoja por hoja realizando los cortes), pero al final, con una pequeña ayudita de la mujer de Ignoto (muchas gracias por la idea de la guillotina), conseguí, tras varios intentos y muchos folios para reciclar, tres libros piratas chulísimos.
Aquí os dejo una foto (la que mejor ha salido) de mis "pequeños piratas". Espero que la disfruten.

----------


## sertxos83

queremos un video ya  :D

----------


## Boeder

De parte de los nobatos. Muchas gracias Ignoto, y gracias a todos los demas.

¿El efecto del libro es muy dificil de hacer?. Por intentar aprender a hacerlo y tal. Pues parece bastante sencillo y de un efecto grandioso.

----------


## quiquem

Felicitaciones Noelia, contá como te fue con el juego , cuando duró? cual fue la respuesta que tuviste del publico infantil? 
te mando un beso. Felicitaciones!!!

----------


## Dramagic

Ignoto, (y demás magos que lo presenten cun frecuencia), hay un tema que me preocupa.....al final del numero, cuando empiezas a enseñar los libros y muestras el primer libro en blanco...¿cómo reaccionan los niños que todavía tienen los otros libros? ¿no intentan abrirlos para comprobar si el suyo también está blanco? ¿como resuelves este punto tan delicado?


pd: No sabes como me jode mi ética para estas cosas....es un gran juego, una bonita idea pero me siento incapaz de hacerla por ser un juego propio de ti y para colmo que harán decenas de magos a partir de ahora.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

David:

El asunto aquí es que los niños NO tienen libro alguno. El éxito de la rutina de Ignito es que las víctimas son siempre adultos. Hombre, te puede salir uno 'tocapelotas' pero eso ya lo vas detentando durante el juego y te preparas.

Al ser las víctimas los padres o adultos los niños se parten de la risa viéndoles 'sufrir' los 'disfrazamientos' a los que son sometidos y ellos, normalmente arrastrados por el gusto de ver reir a la audiencia y por su propio sentimiento de ridículo (a partes iguales) no suelen tener mucha opción de mirar los libros.

En cuanto a la ética...... hombre, copiar a Ignito no creo que esté penado por la ley...   :Lol:   No, en serio, esto es como cualquiera de los jeugos de cartas que conoces en los que van haciéndose versiones personalizadas. Se puede coger la idea general y montar algo similar sin necesidad de que el protagonísmo lo tengan los libros. Por ejemplo con conos tarbell (idea del mismo ignoto).....

----------


## Dramagic

O'Malley, casi me preocupa más los padres que los niños, jajaja.


En cuanto a la idea de adaptar el juego....desde que lo lei está en mi cabeza germinando el concepto...quizás en un par de años tenga algo decente.

----------


## magomarcos

> David:
> En cuanto a la ética...... hombre, copiar a Ignito no creo que esté penado por la ley...    .....


Enhorabuena Ignoto por esa idea que saco al al libro de colores, de su clasica presentacion, creo que mas de una vez es mas dificil, darle la historia , la presentacion a un juego, que concoer toda su tecnica.

Y no olvidar que todo lo bueno es aquello que se copia, pero tambien dale tu granito de arena, personaliza tus presentaciones.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarcos

> Paso 5: El mago vuelve a pedir al publico que diga donde esta el libro coloreado y sin importar lo que conteste el publico el mago dará un toque a los libros con su varita mágica y enseñara los 3 libros ,1 a 1, mostrando que todas las paginas están en blanco.


Me estuvieron hablando varias casas de magias por privado, que gracias al foro, han aumentado las ventas de los libros de colores, pero querian vender mas.

Pues esta es la idea usar cinco libros, ( colaboren que son dos libros de comision $$$$$$ ) a uno de ellos dejarlo solo con las hojas pintadas y a otro dejarlo solo con las hojas sin pintar.

El libro sin pintar, se puede dar a revisar a un espectador mientras tu vas mostrando los libros y entregandolo a los ayudantes.

Luego lo dejas a la vista en un sobre o busquemos cual seria el mejor lugar para dejarlo, se reciben ideas.

Cuando se llega al paso quinto, que se muestran todos los libros sin pintura, te acuerdas del cuarto libro y lo sacas del sobre dandolo a revisar despues de mostrarlo totalmente pintado. Si no puedes comprar dos libros mas utiliza uno mas y muestralo sin pintar al principio y pintado al final.  

Saludos Magomarcos

----------


## MagDani

Voy a resucitar un gran tema que estaba dormido desde hace 2 años, pero que vale la pena para todos releer de vez en cuando.
Primero Gracias Ignoto por mostrarnos tu juego.

Segundo:
Comentan en el hilo "El éxito de la rutina de Ignito es que las víctimas son siempre adultos." 
Esto no se si es del todo cierto y me gustaría que nos lo aclarases, Ignoto.

Tercero:
Si usamos como voluntarios a niños (o incluso para adultos) para evitar que ojeen el libro en algún momento, los libros podrían colocarse dentro de una funda transparente holgada con cordones (incluso de colores diferentes) para colgar al cuello, evitamos que miren el libro, fácil de meter y sacar el libro en cada ocasión de muestro, se le pude dar la vuelta para que no se vea el numero en el primer paso (incluso el numero podría estar en la funda), y ademas los niños no se cansan de estar sujetando el libro con la manos todo el rato y tendrían mas libertad de movimientos sin miedo a mostrar nada.

Bueno es solo una idea, hace tiempo que estoy macerando realizar tu juego, pero me preocupaba un poco que alguien mire el libro antes de terminar.

Gracias

Daniel

----------


## Moñiño

> Voy a resucitar un gran tema que estaba dormido desde hace 2 años, pero que vale la pena para todos releer de vez en cuando.
> Primero Gracias Ignoto por mostrarnos tu juego.
> 
> Segundo:
> Comentan en el hilo "El éxito de la rutina de Ignito es que las víctimas son siempre adultos." 
> Esto no se si es del todo cierto y me gustaría que nos lo aclarases, Ignoto.
> 
> Tercero:
> Si usamos como voluntarios a niños (o incluso para adultos) para evitar que ojeen el libro en algún momento, los libros podrían colocarse dentro de una funda transparente holgada con cordones (incluso de colores diferentes) para colgar al cuello, evitamos que miren el libro, fácil de meter y sacar el libro en cada ocasión de muestro, se le pude dar la vuelta para que no se vea el numero en el primer paso (incluso el numero podría estar en la funda), y ademas los niños no se cansan de estar sujetando el libro con la manos todo el rato y tendrían mas libertad de movimientos sin miedo a mostrar nada.
> ...


Los adultos aguantan mejor "La curiosidad" que los niños y a los niños les resulta mas gracioso ver a sus papis o a los adultos "Vestidos de osos".
La sujeccion que propone Ignoto del libro, tambien evita que lo ojeen, si necesidad de recurrir a las fundas.
Yo no lo he realizado aun. Realizo la rutina de las cintas de Ghana con los tarbell y con niños y ninguno hasta ahora, le ha dado por mirar dentro de los cucuruchos aunque los sujeten.
Esos si, en la version de Ignoto, que usa mas niños voluntarios (yo modifique la version con menos niños, asi me es mas facil controlarlos y varie el desarrollo centra con respecto a la que Ignoto propone en sus notas de conferencia, por darle un aire mas mio, mas a mi estilo), me estoy acordando de que una vez que lo vi (Por cierto Igno, este año no han contado contigo en Campanar o es que yo no me enterado :Confused: ?), si se descuida un poco mas una niña le abre un cono antes de tiempo.
Seria lo mejor que lo vieras. Yo te subiria y  te pondria un enlace a los osos, pero va a ser que esta noche no.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Gracias Magicmolon,
si no recuerdo mal la sujeción que propone Ignoto es codos pegados al cuerpo (corregidme si me equivoco) pero aun así me daba miedo pensar que algún niño (o padre)  los ojeara, por eso pensé en colgarlos al cuello con cintas en funda transparente.

Pero no lo he visto en practica, 

No se si comprar caretas y pelucas para niños o para adultos.
Ademas mi publico de prueba y referencia son mis hijos, necesitaría algún sobrino, hermano, cuñado... mas para probarlo en casa primero.

Pero es algo que tarde o temprano voy ha hacer seguro que si.

----------


## ignoto

El teatro de Campanar ha cerrado, por desgracia.
Estamos en contacto con otra sala para este año pero aún no tenemos nada en firme.

----------


## MagDani

> Yo te subiria y te pondria un enlace a los osos, pero va a ser que esta noche no.
> 
> Salutres.


Te agradeceria que lo subieses, cuando puedas.
Y por cierto donde puedo conseguir conos Tarbell ? (no manufaturados) En tienda magia no hay y por ese nombre que es el yo conozco, no lo encuentro,
Si puedes me mandas un mp.

Daniel

----------


## Moñiño

> Te agradeceria que lo subieses, cuando puedas.
> Y por cierto donde puedo conseguir conos Tarbell ? (no manufaturados) En tienda magia no hay y por ese nombre que es el yo conozco, no lo encuentro,
> Si puedes me mandas un mp.
> 
> Daniel


No los subo por dos razones:

La primera es que es una grabacion privada, (con permiso de Ignoto) de su show, por lo tanto y sin su permiso para subir, pues no la subo.
La segunda es que tendria que editar el video, cortar la parte de los osos y reducirlo a un formato para poder subirlo y eso me llevaria un tiempo que ahora no tengo.
En cuanto a los conos, es muy facil hacerselos, pero si los quieres comprar hechos, luego hablamos por privi. No puedo hacerte publicidad aqui de otras tiendas.

Salutres.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Magicmolon, 
En cuanto al video, no hay problema lo entiendo perfectamente.

Y de lo otro pues ya me cuentas por pm.
por cierto ¿acudiras a almussafes??

Daniel

----------


## ignoto

Yo si que estaré allí. En cuanto me veas, me lo recuerdas y te explico dos o tres sistemas para hacerlos.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Ignoto, me alegro de que nos vayamos a ver en Almussafes, tengo ganas de conocerte.
Menos mal que he visto algún video tuyo (en el foro), porque con la foto del avatar seguro que no te reconocería, JEJE :302: 

Daniel

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ya te arrepentirás de conocerle, ya!
Es achuchable y crea adicción.  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Fernando, no te pongas celoso  :001 302:  que lo que pasa es que no puedes venir (y digo venir porque nosotros estamos ya la zona) y tienes el mono.

----------


## MagDani

Ignoto con tu permiso me gustaría hacer una versión de tu rutina, se que no estoy a la altura pero sera con mi publico de prueba (hermanos y sobrinos) y haciendo las pertinentes variaciones (No serán osos) para no hacer un calco al 100 % de tu rutina.

----------

